# How many people really buid kits these days



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

This is a questionaire to see if starting a laser cutting service is viable or not.

I would like to know how many people in our scales really build from kits, be it rolling stock or buildings, wood or styrene, and how many people would use a cutting service using your own designs or with the design help of the cutting service. I know there are a few services out there already as I have contacted a few myself trying to get some work cut only to run into *really* high prices and high requirements to have something cut.

Laser cutters are expensive and before trying to buy one, I want to see if the work is out there to support one.

Thanks in advance to answering my questions.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Me. Love kits.

I also enjoy taking my engines and rolling stock (modern era), and detailing them to be as close to the prototype as possible. I add detail parts not provided by the manufacturer, Kadee couplers, and so on. I understand I won't get every rivet, I just try to make it more like a prototype. 

Right now I'm using styrene and resin casting to make my detail parts. Thinking about giving 3D printing a try. 

Are you thinking along the lines of what Detail Associates and Details West do in HO scale? They make misc detail parts for lots of stuff. What kind of stuff are you thinking of making?


----------



## marsfromrexford (Feb 22, 2015)

Same here, I grew up with Athearn blue box kits then recently Accurail before getting involved in large scale. When I think of laser cut kits I think of buildings and narrow gauge but if some modern era kits hit the market that was equivalent to a blue box kit at 80 or 90 bucks I would be buying today. Good luck and I encourage any endeavor even if not exactly something that I could use.

Mario Labrecque
Rexford, NY


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I would absolutely buy and build more kits if more were available...love the idea!

Scot


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

The price point also is a big thing with kits. You can buy an RTR for the same price or less than some kits. Granted these are finely detailed laser cut kits with castings and all other hardware but still for the effort to assemble a lot of people won't do it unless its something that they really want and can't find otherwise.

If you can produce quality kits at a reasonable price like less than $80. I would definitely encourage you to do it.

Just curious if you have any specific prototypes in mind or are looking to make generic kits?


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

I like kits. The DODX flat cars I just built are kits. Personally I would like to see someone make kits of more 20th century building kits.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Colorado Model Structures puts out a good building kit. I am located in Canada and our club has placed several large orders to save money on shipping. Over the last year they have upgraded the way they sell their kits. Feel free to email me at [email protected] if you want more information.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Kits are fun, not for everyone, but neither is peanut butter or sex. 
Very few kits in G scale, so either the market is wide open or has no need, that is where marketing comes into play. Your kit developement is where your expence will be, and that is what people don't understand or at least think about, as far as that expence has to be built into the cost. The instructions to assemble will take alot of time to develope too.
So building and marketing a kit is alot more complicated than buying a laser machine.
Can you make a living at it? in multiple scales? Depends on your definition of a living.
Can you pay for a machine and do this part time and still hold down a full time job?
Yes, if you are an aggressive go gitter.
You will need more than just a laser to make kits, out of wood, you will find out redwood lasers some better than western cedar, either way, you will either have to obtain the lumber cut and sanded to you needed sizes or you will need to be able to machine it yourself. Plywoods are good for car kits, not to good for outdoor structures.
I have the equipment to make kits and I turn down the opurtunities to make things. I have the equipment for my business.
Still can use it and it is fun to play with. 
Multi scales is where you would need to be, then if you design some unique kits in different scales, and can process your own wood and buy the plywoods, IF YOU CAN DESIGN your kits and properly write your instructions and print them off. 
Then I think you could make a go at it. with all that said your laser will only run at the most 25% of your time, because you can laser alot of stuff in a short length of time.
Recommendation, design a couple of the kits first, and have someone else mfg them and go from there. Then you can put the kit together and see how it goes together and see what you missed or at least need to change.
Oh by the way, lasers are quite expensive to operate, they are very finiky in operating. 
You can laser doors windows and many accessories signs follow some of my structures in the building forums.
I am doing another kit now.
Check out my link in the LSC link is below
http://www.largescalecentral.com/forums/topic/22954/miks-challenge-prize-being-built
Hope this helps and good luck
Dennis


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I build things from kits [just finished 2 Hartford Q&TL wooden hoppers; 7/8n2 plantation combine next, Aster 2-6-0 in process.] If what I want isn't available, I look at making a kit for it - EBT coaches from G.A.L. for example, for which I did the drawings and had them cut.



> The price point also is a big thing with kits. You can buy an RTR for the same price or less than some kits


Sadly, that is true, in fact I'd say it is true of most kits. A highly detailed boxcar or flatcar can be bought for $50-$100, and my hopper kits cost more than that. Coach kits tend to be $300-$500.
But if you want a model of a specific prototype, it's the only way to go!


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

I think there is a market, I'm working on a similar situation. The maker concept is hot these days. Rapid prototypes, just in time inventory, ecommerce, etc. I would love to quit my day job and do something like this for large scale trains. We seem to be stuck in the last century.

Martin
http://martinsant.net


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm always interested in wood structure kits. But as stated several times, the price has to be competitive--I'm willing to trade the money I save scratch-building for something pre-made. Within reason.

There's a guy from Australia selling G-scale laser cut kits on eBay that look pretty interesting. But they run in the multiple hundreds of dollars, and that puts them out of my price range.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I've built hundreds of kit, altered, and scratchbuilt model aircraft in the past. And many plastic models.

I've been building a few Piko structure kits. Starting to run out of space for them, though.

I'm currently building a Roundhouse live steam kit - I have the chassis, and I want to try to scratchbuild a coal boiler and the bodywork for a freelance 7/8 model.

I haven't tried to kit-build a piece of rolling stock in large scale yet. From what I've seen in laser-cut wood kits, they cost as much or more as finished models. Bit difficult to absorb that, when I also have so little free time.

I do like the idea of wood kits which could be stained to look like classic British wood carriages, though.


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

When I started to get serious in the hobby, I started with Bob Kelley's Garden Texture kits. They were great because they were a great base to add your own twist. I built bunches of his structures and bridges and made major modifications to all of them. My first house is still out there on the layout after a decade of summer and winters.

For rolling stock for show I have built Hartford kits and really love them. So much more fun to weather wood than plastic.

Haven't done many wood kits lately - unfortunately I discovered live steam kits from Astor, Regner and Roundhouse and have found them highly addictive.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

I agree with the quorum here. I've gone into Largescale, and am now design items for casting, laser cutting, cnc lathe, 3d rapid prototyping. As I'm doing everything myself its a little more time - you will need to be a multi-disciplinarian in terms of skills. I'm enjoying lesrning new things I wish I had the big companies resources and $$ to make things happen faster.

Start small, test and adjust and slowly build from there. There is an open market as stated before - so many opportunities. I wish you luck and will look forwards to see what services you offer with a view to maybe sending some work your way.


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi everybody,

I what to thank all who responded to my questionaire. You've all given me plenty to think about and the direction in which I wish to go.

Over the weekend a friend came forward and has offered to help with the developement of a 24ft Carter Brothers boxcar kit in 1:20.3. I am very excited about this new adventure and will keep you all posted on the progress of this kit.

Thanks again for all the support you have shown me.


----------

